# Platy Breeding tempuratures?



## plasma19 (Dec 14, 2006)

I keep hearing different about how high the tempurature should be 

first i heard 74-76
then 76-78 then!
78-82?

Which one is most appropriate, right now my tank is at about 74-75ish.

Is it true that raising the tempurature makes breeding easier?
i heard something like that.

and if so why?


----------



## Mishy (Feb 1, 2006)

Keep it at the temperature your local LFS said, because they breed at their normal temperature.

`Mishy


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

platies?? they'll breeed at any temp as long as it's not too hot or cold. think of tem, guppies, and mollies, the mice of the fish world.


----------

